# got a surprise yesterday..



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well yesterday was day 20 for Angelina's Rollers NEMO & DORY to be sitting on fake eggs, so i see them both outside sitting together so i go in to take the fake eggs outs, well low and behold there is a third egg in nest...OK i know pigeon very really lay 3 eggs..and i checked these 2 quite often so how they snuck this one in was pretty good...i was going to toss it but brought it in house to candle first, good thing there is a baby inside, we saw it's little head and beedy eye, veins and heart beat, he was a very active too...so back in the nest it went and out came the fake eggs. then i was thinking maybe another hen laid an egg in their nest...well we shall see when MARLIN ( if its a boy) PEACH ( if its a girl )grows up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's their egg. It isn't uncommon for them to start laying more eggs when the fake eggs don't hatch. They will just lay more next to the fake ones. In a nest box without a nest bowl, they will often just move to another spot and build another nest. But if they are using a bowl, they just have them next to the fake. Just because you know they're on fake eggs, doesn't mean that you don't have to keep checking every couple of days. That was how we got our first oops babies a few years back. LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some birds will know right away if you switch the eggs, and will therefore have more right away. I have a homer like that. Too smart. Even if I switch them when he is on the nest, when she comes back she knows. Don't know what to do with her, as it isn't good for her to have eggs so often.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL, what a surprise that must have been. I sure hope Kalani doesn't get that bright idea, but thanks to your post I will start checking after the switch. I just assumed that if they kept sitting on the dummy eggs after the switch that they did not notice a difference. I wonder how long after the switch it was before she laid her third egg? 

Congrats on you upcoming oops baby. I sure hope we get to see a pic of the baby and her proud parents. Any idea how far along the little one is? 

Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it happens, sneaky birdies!... I have a squeaker right now because of my lack of memory on when I checked this pair last..the egg was piping so I left it and had a big baby waiting for me when I came back from the beach..lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> LOL, what a surprise that must have been. I sure hope Kalani doesn't get that bright idea, but thanks to your post I will start checking after the switch. *I just assumed that if they kept sitting on the dummy eggs after the switch that they did not notice a difference.* I wonder how long after the switch it was before she laid her third egg?
> 
> Congrats on you upcoming oops baby. I sure hope we get to see a pic of the baby and her proud parents. Any idea how far along the little one is?
> 
> Good luck!



If they keep sitting on them, then they probably didn't notice a difference. But eventually, they will lay again when the other two don't hatch.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Such smart little angels they are. I have to admit, it is getting harder and harder to switch the eggs to dummies. It's like they read my mind, know I am planning something and double their security efforts.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks guys  yup i checked like every other day for the first week or so so like i said they snuck this in on me  our first oops baby...oh well Angelina is excited as am i. mom and dad are great too they sat on them fake eggs the hole time. the baby is half size i guess you could say.. you can see his / her little eyes, head and body, but there is still room in the egg to see veins and the air sack..i will post pic's when little one is born..keeping the name's all " finding nemo" is fun too...


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, so Dory laid the 3rd egg at least one week after she laid her second and after she noticed you had stopped checking. Oh, that's just sneaky I'm definately going to have to keep a closer eye on Kalani. She is within a day or two of laying the first egg of her next batch. How old is Dory? Kalani is 14 months and has been laying eggs for the passed 10 months. 

They are so happy and dedicated to sit on their dummy eggs, they have shown no sign of frustration about them not hatching. The only thing that has changed in the last two batches is that the nest is getting much bigger. This last one was huge (included not one but two pairs of earbud headphones). I didn't even know we had two pair and have no idea where Kiko found them. Did you notice any difference with Dory or Nemo with this batch?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Nemo & Dory were born in 2010 not sure what month, they have had young before, the lady that gave them to Angelina showed us some of their young, very pretty marked....they didn't act any different, they sat on the fake ones, taking their turns and did what they always do so thats why i didn't notice the third egg i guess...
you said kalani is 14 months old and has been laying for the past 10 months, so she started laying at 4 months old WOW thats early they usually don't get adult like till they are 6 months old..those two are what brother and sister right..do not let them have any young bad bad bad from what i read unless you really know your genetics....


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I had never had birds before I rescued K and K and learned everything I now know from this site. Long story short, by the time they were old enough for release they were too human imprinted and then I let myself fall in love with them, so they are now a part of the family. Since I cannot have more birds (I live in a one bedroom apartment), they really had no choice but to pair up with each other. Because of the genectic issues and the space/condo unfriendly issues, I am doing everything in my power to make sure they do not have babies. If not for your post, I may have found myself facing a big oops! 

Since I never had anything to compare them to, we reached each new milestone as it occurred. I have noticed though, with this little squeaker that I am fostering (see Rescue with a happy twist thread), that Kiko and Kalani seemed to do things at a much younger age than this one is not yet doing at an older age. 

Just out of curiousity. How many days does Dory go between when she gives up on a batch of eggs and then lays the first of her next batch. Kalani lays within 4 to 6 days.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

this was their first batch for me, i had them about a week and a half when they laid the first egg, i replaced with fake and did same with the second, they were on these for 20 days..i have no clue when she laid that third egg, and don't think she'll lay a scond for this one because it is so far developed, it usually takes birds 10 days to lay after they have mated.. if your guys are laying 4 to 6 days they are trying so hard to rear young..but that isn't good either for her to be laying so much do you give her oyster shell? if not you should to help replenish the calcium from laying those eggs...how is the little squeaker doing, i did see that post..good luck with him / her


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh what I would give for them to sit for 20 days and wait for 10 for the next batch. They sit for 18 and lay again within 6. I sure wish there was a way to slow her little egg factory down. I feel sorry for her (she not only has to produce and lay the eggs, but she also sits on them the longest). Kiko is a dedicated mate, I do give him that. He is literally pacing back and forth in from of the nest right now. 

I provide calcium fortified grit, crushed egg shells and crushed oyster shells along with a nutrition suppliment pellet with their food. They get pine nuts and sunflower seed hearts as treats and Kalani get Celantro (her fav) and Kiko gets carrot bits (his fav). So far Kalani's eggs have been perfect, but I do worry about her nutrition with all that egg laying. 

Is Nemo gearing up to be the proud papa? I guess he knows how this all works by now. It's so cute to watch K and K's daddy take care of his babies.


----------

